# Why RTA's > RDA's/RDTA's etc



## Huffapuff (29/8/16)

Let me start by saying I'm a practical guy and my life is pretty complicated. Between running my own business, raising my 2 year old daughter and dealing with my chaotic family, I've learnt to try and keep things as simple as possible. So when it comes to vaping, that philosophy takes centre stage. 

In my quest for the ideal setup I've gone through most of the essentials of what's out there (within my budget). I've played with RTA's, drippers, RDTA's and squonkers; and I've come to the conclusion - in my opinion - that little can beat a good RTA. Here's why... 

Nothing tops a dripper for flavour, granted, but for a chain vaper like myself the fact that I have to stop what I'm doing every 5 minutes to "bleurgh" some more juice on kinda annoys me after a while. Which is why I only use a dripper to test my DIY mixes.

A squonker suffers from the same problem in my limited experience. I'm happily vaping away, enjoying the great flavour and then ! Dry hit coz I forgot to squonk! This, I'll readily admit, is probably my fault as I'm a lazy vaper 

Then we get the bastard child of drippers and tanks - the RDTA. Now don't get me wrong - I love my avo, but put her down for a while and then come back to her and those wicks are dry. Then it's like trying to get a 60 year old nun excited to get her wet again! Unless you've got your bottle on hand to "bleurgh" some more juice on you're doomed to dry hits every 4th pull.

So, for me, I simply love my griffin. Amazing flavour, awesome clouds, no leaks and no hassles. Chuck her in my pocket for a mission, pick her up first thing in the morning and VAPOURS! An uncomplicated RTA for an uncomplicated vaper 

_* No offense is intended, real or otherwise, to the awesome drippers, squonkers and limitless RDTA fanboys on this forum. What's written above is merely the tongue-in-cheek opinion of one individual vaper. 
** No atomisers were harmed in the making of this post.
*** Feel free to flame me in return _

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Philip (29/8/16)

excellent..well written

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/8/16)

More by accident than design, I've ended up with RDTAs mostly. I have one RTA or rather a sub-ohm tank, the Melo 2 that came with my very first 60W iStick starter kit. And, with a cCell in, it's decent. I wouldn't have it in my rotation anymore if I could only get Eleaf stock coils for it, never really had a satisfying vape from them.

I also have one dripper, just because... well, you gotta have a dripper. I got a Velocity Mini clone. Which is the equivalent of putting a GT stripe on a Dazzle Datsun and pitching up to an exotic sports car day at Kyalami. But I'm cheap and skanky enough to not care. I can see myself getting more drippers just because I like it. I couldn't _only_ drip for the reasons Huffapuff mentioned. I'm lazy and I want something ready all the time. But dripping is very handy for DIY mixers. It also gives you street cred. If you're surrounded by a gang of chain-wielding Hell's Angels and they see your dripper, the leader will say "Chips, this oke knows karate. Let's jol before he bliksems us." It's worth keeping a dripper for that alone.

And so to RDTAs. First, let me share Daniel DJLsb's view that they shouldn't be called RDTAs because they have nothing to do with dripping. In fact, the only thing that RDTAs have in common is the manufacturer's desire to convince the customer that they're getting a dripper-quality vape. We have the Aromamizer, the Smok TF-RDTA and Genesis-style tanks like the Avocado and Limitless Plus all sharing the "RDTA" moniker although there is nothing that they all have in common. For the purposes of this post, I'll call an RDTA what it most commonly refers to: a bottom-fed tank, Genesis-style (although many even dispute that term), where the wicks are fed by capillary action rather than gravity.

My first was the Avo 24 because... well, you gotta have an Avo. I saw Rip's review and decided my life was incomplete without one. Rip might have enraged the community with his lotiony knuckles and achy-breaky forearms but the boy can sell ice to Inuits. He sure sold me on the Avo. Luckily, I got on well with it immediately and have used it with no problems ever since. The Avo is sort of like a fat accountant. You will never marvel at its looks but you're glad it's there doing the job that it does.

Then I got my second RDTA, the Theorem, a tank I never thought I'd ever own. But it came as part of a package bought from a fellow forumer and my interest was piqued. The Theorem seems to have a well established life cycle in vaping circles. People pay too much for them new, break at least one of the tanks, and then sell them for a song. The drip tip is horrible, you have to refill the thing every thirty seconds, the packaged Notch coil is of no use to man or beast, it comes with enough cotton to wick the Hoover dam, you break the tank every time you disassemble it, and the airflow is like trying to solve the Rubik's Cube. And yet, like the plain and pudgy girl next door that you grew up with, you end up taking her to the prom not because your parents bribe you to do it, but because you're actually rather comfortable around her. She might be a bit moody at times and tends to fall over rather easily on the dance floor and drop gravy on her dress. But she's the first girl you ever bathed with (even though you were both only four at the time) and she did give you all her Smarties. So she's a mate and you have rather a soft spot for her.

Then, in another transaction with a fellow forumer, I picked up the Limitless Plus RDTA. This is now a different beast altogether. She is the prom queen, the belle of the ball, the Halle Berry of mods. The first time you run your fingers through her gorgeous silky blonde wicks, you almost can't believe that she agreed to let you touch her. As you walk arm in arm with her in public as onlookers watch enviously, you think that there must be a catch, that she will have terrible halitosis or think that the moon is the other side of the sun or something. Then you get her home and discover that she has a deep and inquiring mind, a sparkling sense of humour, gourmet skills as a chef, and can fix decoder errors without even phoning DSTV. There is no catch. You really did score with Halle Berry. Good job.

Now there is the Azeroth, which is like Halle Berry but with gold teeth and extra bling. It's a bit gangsta, know'm'sayin, but the wanting increases. That is my story and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## RichJB (30/8/16)

Oh dear, I forgot the Merlin. I am seriously in the dog-box now. OK, RTAs are good too. But I still have more RDTAs.


----------



## Huffapuff (30/8/16)

@RichJB you made me laugh so hard I snorted my coffee through my nose!

And damn! Now I gotta get me a limitless  Yup, despite all I just said (or maybe I just don't learn) that'll probably be my next purchase. 

But I'm getting her for her cooking skills y'know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (30/8/16)

RichJB said:


> you almost can't believe that she agreed to let you touch her





Huffapuff said:


> it's like trying to get a 60 year old nun excited to get her wet again



Well written pieces guys. Enjoyed the read a lot.

Like stated, I will always use a RDA for flavour testing and/or cloud production. RTA is what your PA(wife) will pack for you in your lunchbox when you run a busy schedule and don't really have time to converse with your juice on a philosophical level. A RDTA is that kid that get's benched for the (RD)A-team and only gets to play 10min of the game. So he gets the opportunity to experience a hint of what it is like to be a true RDA.

A RDTA is the soil between the sand and the clay, the loam when it comes to flavour/taste and clouds.

I love RDA's but it is because I have more time to use them to their full potential.

I have all three in my collection but the others are like the friends of my kids. I like them but I will rather prefer my kids on the family photo and take the others along for a holiday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (30/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Let me start by saying I'm a practical guy and my life is pretty complicated. Between running my own business, raising my 2 year old daughter and dealing with my chaotic family, I've learnt to try and keep things as simple as possible. So when it comes to vaping, that philosophy takes centre stage.
> 
> In my quest for the ideal setup I've gone through most of the essentials of what's out there (within my budget). I've played with RTA's, drippers, RDTA's and squonkers; and I've come to the conclusion - in my opinion - that little can beat a good RTA. Here's why...
> 
> ...


Grimm, is that you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/8/16)

Thanks. That was a good laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

@RichJB You right about that Azeroth. I have been watching it from the bushes. What a good looking tank


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/8/16)

Lofl.. i am hotbixing the toilet while reading this.

With an Rta. Well a Smok TFV4 to be exact. Still havent got the rba build perfect in it, but I tend to agree. Tanks are the most convenient. 

A few days ago I could never picture using my dripper for sampling only, but you just cannot ignore the convenience of a good tank on a good mod. 

I still need to try an RDTA. Never owned or tried one. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (1/9/16)

RichJB said:


> and can fix decoder errors without even phoning DSTV



@RichJB you got me with this. haha ahh made my morning a bit brighter. Thanks


----------

